# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ > Սերիալներ >  "Stranger Things"

## ivy

> Էն որ իրիկունը 23:00-ի կողմերն էր,
> Նեթֆլիքսը միացրի, ասի՝ մի հատ կինո նայեմ, շուռ գամ..
> 
> Էն էլ՝ էնքան կլանիչ սերիալ հանդիպեց, որ առավոտ 7:30-ի կողմերը հազիվ պոկվեցի )))
> 
> Ով չի դիտել՝ խորհուրդ եմ տալիս.
> Stranger Things
> 
> Հ.Գ. Պատրաստվում եմ էսօրվա գիշերային սեանսին...





> Էն որ մի ամիս առաջ Stranger Things-ի երեք սեզոնը մի շաբաթում նայել եմ:


Ոգևորեցիք, ես էլ եմ ուզում նայել:

----------

Գաղթական (13.09.2019), Տրիբուն (13.09.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ոգևորեցիք, ես էլ եմ ուզում նայել:


Գլխանց ասեմ, որ կինոյի համ ու հոտը էնքան սյուժեն չի (չնայած սյուժեն էլ ա լավը) որքան 80-ականների կոլորիտը, երաժշտությունը ու երեխեք խաղը։ Էտ երեխեքը, կծես չայ խմես  :Love:

----------

ivy (13.09.2019), Հայկօ (21.09.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Քանի սերիալներից ենք խոսում, մի բան պատմեմ։ 

Երկու շաբաթ առաջ Կոպենհագենից Աթենք եմ թռնում, ասեցի մի սերիալ քաշեմ Netflix-ից ճամփին զբաղվեմ։ Քաշեցի Another Life-ը, համ իմ ժանրն ա, համ էլ մեջը Katee Sackhoff-ն ա խաղում, որը Battlestar Galactica-ում Starbuck-ն էր, ու ես իրան սիրում էի, հետո էլ երևաց Riddick-ում, ու ուտվում էր։ Բայց դե պատմությունը սրա մասին չի ․․․ 

Ուրեմն էս Another Life-ը, որը ինքնաթիռի մեջ նայում եմ, մի հատ միջաստղային տիեզերանավի անձնակազմի մասին ա, որը գնում ա եսիմուր երկիր եկած այլմոլորակայինների մասին եսիմինչ պարզելու։ Օբշի շատ տուֆտա սերիալ ա, չնայեք։ Բայց, էս անձնակազմի անդամ բժիշկը տրանսգենդեր ա, ու դերը խաղում ա JayR Tinaco-ն, հերոսի անունն ա Zayn Petrossian։ Ուրեմնս էն որ ինքը հայ ա պարզվում ա երկրորդ էպիզոդում, սենց մի կրիտիկական պահի, որ կապիտանը հանուն մնացածի փրկության պիտի մեկին զոհաբերի, ու էս Zayn-ս, մի սենց հոգեցունց պատմություն ա պատմում իրա հայ լինելու, ցեղասպանության ու ապուտատի հերոսության մասին։ 

Ու ես սենց, նիխեռա սեբե, սերիալում հայ, տրանսգենդեր ու ցեղասպանագետ ․․․  ասի հեսա էս սերիալն ընկնի մեր ռազմահայրենասերների ձեռը, խեղճերը ինֆարկտ ստանան։

----------

Հայկօ (21.09.2019), Շինարար (13.09.2019)

----------


## Շինարար

> Քանի սերիալներից ենք խոսում, մի բան պատմեմ։ 
> 
> Երկու շաբաթ առաջ Կոպենհագենից Աթենք եմ թռնում, ասեցի մի սերիալ քաշեմ Netflix-ից ճամփին զբաղվեմ։ Քաշեցի Another Life-ը, համ իմ ժանրն ա, համ էլ մեջը Katee Sackhoff-ն ա խաղում, որը Battlestar Galactica-ում Starbuck-ն էր, ու ես իրան սիրում էի, հետո էլ երևաց Riddick-ում, ու ուտվում էր։ Բայց դե պատմությունը սրա մասին չի ․․․ 
> 
> Ուրեմն էս Another Life-ը, որը ինքնաթիռի մեջ նայում եմ, մի հատ միջաստղային տիեզերանավի անձնակազմի մասին ա, որը գնում ա եսիմուր երկիր եկած այլմոլորակայինների մասին եսիմինչ պարզելու։ Օբշի շատ տուֆտա սերիալ ա, չնայեք։ Բայց, էս անձնակազմի անդամ բժիշկը տրանսգենդեր ա, ու դերը խաղում ա JayR Tinaco-ն, հերոսի անունն ա Zayn Petrossian։ Ուրեմնս էն որ ինքը հայ ա պարզվում ա երկրորդ էպիզոդում, սենց մի կրիտիկական պահի, որ կապիտանը հանուն մնացածի փրկության պիտի մեկին զոհաբերի, ու էս Zayn-ս, մի սենց հոգեցունց պատմություն ա պատմում իրա հայ լինելու, ցեղասպանության ու ապուտատի հերոսության մասին։ 
> 
> Ու ես սենց, նիխեռա սեբե, սերիալում հայ, տրանսգենդեր ու ցեղասպանագետ ․․․  ասի հեսա էս սերիալն ընկնի մեր ռազմահայրենասերների ձեռը, խեղճերը ինֆարկտ ստանան։


Անունն էլ Զեյն՝ արաբի անուն  :Jpit:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Անունն էլ Զեյն՝ արաբի անուն


Հալեպից ա երևի  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

> Գլխանց ասեմ, որ կինոյի համ ու հոտը էնքան սյուժեն չի (չնայած սյուժեն էլ ա լավը) որքան 80-ականների կոլորիտը, երաժշտությունը ու երեխեք խաղը։ Էտ երեխեքը, կծես չայ խմես


Չորս սերիա նայեցի․ հավեսն ա  :Smile:  
Վայնոնա Ռայդերը  :Love: 

Հենց ասեցիր՝ էրեխեքը լավն են, միանգամից մտածեցի՝ տեսնես էնքան լա՞վն են, ոնց որ "It"-ի երկու մասերում (էնտեղ "Loser's Club"-ը շատ լավն ա)։ Ու ինչ, հենց առաջին պահին տեսա, որ Մայքի դերասանը "Loser's Club"-ի ակնոցավոր Ռիչին ա  :Smile:  Ու ընդհանրապես, ահագին նման էին կերպարները։
Ոնց որ թե մենակ իմ մտքով չի անցել զուգահեռներ անցկացնել․

----------

Տրիբուն (14.09.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

The Strain-ի մեջ էլ ա վամպիրների դեմ պայքարող գլխավոր կերպարը Աբրահամ Սեդրակյան )))
Հետն էլ իրա հայ լինելն ինչ-որ ապուշ ձևի ա նկարագրվում.
Romanian Jew partly of Armenian descent..

Բայց ընդհանրապես նկատել եմ, որ հոլիվուդյան օրբիտայում հայ կերպարների աճման տենդենց կա..
Չգիտեմ՝ Գլենդելի ազգաբնակչության մշակութային հարստացման հետ ա կապված, թե ոնց:

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Չորս սերիա նայեցի․ հավեսն ա  
> Վայնոնա Ռայդերը 
> 
> Հենց ասեցիր՝ էրեխեքը լավն են, միանգամից մտածեցի՝ տեսնես էնքան լա՞վն են, ոնց որ "It"-ի երկու մասերում (էնտեղ "Loser's Club"-ը շատ լավն ա)։ Ու ինչ, հենց առաջին պահին տեսա, որ Մայքի դերասանը "Loser's Club"-ի ակնոցավոր Ռիչին ա  Ու ընդհանրապես, ահագին նման էին կերպարները։
> Ոնց որ թե մենակ իմ մտքով չի անցել զուգահեռներ անցկացնել․


Շատ նման ա․ թե՛ երեխեքը, թե՛ նույնիսկ գործողությունների ժամանակաշրջանը։ Երբ Stranger Things-ը առաջին անգամ նայեցի, միանգամից ինձ It-ը հիշեցրեց։ Էն ժամանակ դեռ ֆիլմը չկար, բայց գիրքն էի կարդացել։ Մի տեսակ կարծում եմ, որ հնարավոր ա, որ Stranger Things-ն ինչ-որ կերպ ազդված լինի Իթ-ից։ Բայց դե որ երկուսն էլ վերջն են, էդ փաստ ա։  :Love:

----------

ivy (14.09.2019)

----------


## ivy

Առաջին սեզոնը նայեցի․ լավն էր։ Մտածում եմ՝ շարունակել նայել, թե էսքանով վերջացնեմ․ կարող ա հետո արդեն լավը չլինի, ու սկզբի տպավորությունն էլ փչանա։

Ասում են՝ երրորդ սեզոնը փչացրել են լրիվ։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Առաջին սեզոնը նայեցի․ լավն էր։ Մտածում եմ՝ շարունակել նայել, թե էսքանով վերջացնեմ․ կարող ա հետո արդեն լավը չլինի, ու սկզբի տպավորությունն էլ փչանա։
> 
> Ասում են՝ երրորդ սեզոնը փչացրել են լրիվ։


3-րդը նոր եմ սկսել ու հլը որ լավն ա:
Իսկ 2-րդն ահագին ուժեղ էր:

----------

ivy (15.09.2019)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Չորս սերիա նայեցի․ հավեսն ա  
> Վայնոնա Ռայդերը 
> 
> Հենց ասեցիր՝ էրեխեքը լավն են, միանգամից մտածեցի՝ տեսնես էնքան լա՞վն են, ոնց որ "It"-ի երկու մասերում (էնտեղ "Loser's Club"-ը շատ լավն ա)։ Ու ինչ, հենց առաջին պահին տեսա, որ Մայքի դերասանը "Loser's Club"-ի ակնոցավոր Ռիչին ա  Ու ընդհանրապես, ահագին նման էին կերպարները։
> Ոնց որ թե մենակ իմ մտքով չի անցել զուգահեռներ անցկացնել․


It-տուֆտա կինո է,չեմ էլ հասկանում խի՞ են էդքան շատ հավանում,ոչ մի բան չկա էդ ֆիլմում,դաժը ուժս չի,քիչ մը Bill Skarsgård֊ի դերասանական խաղն է փրկում։
Stranger things-ի մասին բան չեմ կարա ասեմ,հինգ րոպե նայելուց հետո անջատեցի :/
Հ.Գ էս տարեք կինոյի բաժին

----------

Sagittarius (16.09.2019), StrangeLittleGirl (15.09.2019)

----------


## ivy

> It-տուֆտա կինո է,չեմ էլ հասկանում խի՞ են էդքան շատ հավանում,ոչ մի բան չկա էդ ֆիլմում,դաժը ուժս չի,քիչ մը Bill Skarsgård֊ի դերասանական խաղն է փրկում։
> Stranger things-ի մասին բան չեմ կարա ասեմ,հինգ րոպե նայելուց հետո անջատեցի :/
> Հ.Գ էս տարեք կինոյի բաժին


 
Էրեխեքը ու իրենց ընկերությունը լավն են: Երկու ֆիլմում էլ:

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Էրեխեքը ու իրենց ընկերությունը լավն են: Երկու ֆիլմում էլ:


հը ը  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

> 3-րդը նոր եմ սկսել ու հլը որ լավն ա:
> Իսկ* 2-րդն ահագին ուժեղ էր*:


2-րդը երեկ սկսեցի նայել. ոնց-որ թե առաջինից ավելի լավն ա: 80-ականների շունչը վերջն ա: "Ghostbusters"  :Love:

----------

Գաղթական (16.09.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> 2-րդը երեկ սկսեցի նայել. ոնց-որ թե առաջինից ավելի լավն ա: 80-ականների շունչը վերջն ա: "Ghostbusters"


ՈՒ ամեն սերիան ահագին սադրիչ ա վերջանում, որ միանգամից մյուսը սկսես )))

----------

ivy (16.09.2019)

----------


## ivy

> ՈՒ ամեն սերիան ահագին սադրիչ ա վերջանում, որ միանգամից մյուսը սկսես )))


Հա, նկատեցի, բայց կարողացա դիմանալ գայթակղությանը ու անջատել, որ ժամանակին քնեմ  :Jpit:

----------

Գաղթական (16.09.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

2-րդ սեզոնը 17թ ա:
3-րդը՝ 19:

Դերասանների վրա էլ ա իհարկե էդ 2 տարին ահագին երևում:
Փոքր ժամանակ մի քիչ ավելի համով էին ))

----------

Արշակ (17.09.2019)

----------


## ivy

> 2-րդ սեզոնը 17թ ա:
> 3-րդը՝ 19:
> 
> Դերասանների վրա էլ ա իհարկե էդ 2 տարին ահագին երևում:
> Փոքր ժամանակ մի քիչ ավելի համով էին ))


3-րդին իհարկե դեռ չեմ հասել, բայց 1-ից 2-ի միջև էլ ա արդեն մի քիչ տարբերություն զգացվում, չնայած արանքում միայն մի տարի էր, բայց աղջկա արտաքինը իմ աչքին հասունացած ա. առաջին սեզոնին լրիվ մանկական դեմք էր: Ինչ արագ են էրեխեքը մեծանում  :Smile: 

Գիտեք էդ ֆիլմում ինչն ա ինձ շոկի հասցնում  :Jpit: 
Ծնողները հեչ խաբար չեն, թե էրեխեքը իրենց քթի տակ ինչ են անում: Էն Մայքի ու Նենսիի ծնողները ինձ լրիվ վատացնում են. էրեխեքը տուն ում ասես բերում, պահում, հետները ինչ ասես անում են, բայց նրանք ոչ մի բանից տեղյակ չեն: Ոնց որ նույն տանը չապրեն. ոնց ա հնարավոր էդքան անտեղյակ լինել էրեխեքի կյանքից: 
Ինձ, որպես ծնող, էս հարցը հուզում ա, կարո՞ղ ա ինձ էլ ա մի քանի տարուց նույն բանը սպասում  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

> 3-րդին իհարկե դեռ չեմ հասել, բայց 1-ից 2-ի միջև էլ ա արդեն մի քիչ տարբերություն զգացվում, չնայած արանքում միայն մի տարի էր, բայց աղջկա արտաքինը իմ աչքին հասունացած ա. առաջին սեզոնին լրիվ մանկական դեմք էր: Ինչ արագ են էրեխեքը մեծանում 
> 
> Գիտեք էդ ֆիլմում ինչն ա ինձ շոկի հասցնում 
> Ծնողները հեչ խաբար չեն, թե էրեխեքը իրենց քթի տակ ինչ են անում: Էն Մայքի ու Նենսիի ծնողները ինձ լրիվ վատացնում են. էրեխեքը տուն ում ասես բերում, պահում, հետները ինչ ասես անում են, բայց նրանք ոչ մի բանից տեղյակ չեն: Ոնց որ նույն տանը չապրեն. ոնց ա հնարավոր էդքան անտեղյակ լինել էրեխեքի կյանքից: 
> Ինձ, որպես ծնող, էս հարցը հուզում ա, կարո՞ղ ա ինձ էլ ա մի քանի տարուց նույն բանը սպասում


 @Տրիբուն, դու մեծ էրեխեք ունես, ինչ կասես:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> @Տրիբուն, դու մեծ էրեխեք ունես, ինչ կասես:


Իմ երեխեքը էտ տարիքից անացել են, բայց ասեմ, որ հենց սկբզից իմ համար էլ էր շոկային, որ էրեխեն բերել ա ու տունը ուրիշ երեխայա պահում մի տարիյա ու տնեցիք խաբար չենք։ Կամ սաղ օրը սենց սար ու ձոր ընկած դեմոն են բռնում, իսկ ծնղները խոտի պես տունն են։ Իմ երեխեքը տենց բան հաստատ չէին անի  :LOL:  կամ ես ու կինս հաստատ կուրսի կլինեինք ուր են ու ինչ են անում։ 

Բայց դե, ընկեր, էսի կինոյա էլի, ստեղ upside down կա, չերզ պատ մամայի հետ լամպուշկեքով շփվող երեխա կա, նենց որ նորմալ ա, որ երեխեքն իրանք իրանցով տժում են… 

Հա, ու շարունակի նայել, երրորդ սեզոններն էլ ա շատ հավես…

----------

ivy (16.09.2019)

----------


## Արշակ

> Իմ երեխեքը էտ տարիքից անացել են, բայց ասեմ, որ հենց սկբզից իմ համար էլ էր շոկային, որ էրեխեն բերել ա ու տունը ուրիշ երեխայա պահում մի տարիյա ու տնեցիք խաբար չենք։


Ի՞նչ մի տարի․ ընդամենը մի քանի օր չէ՞ր Էլը Մայքի սեղանի տակ պախկված։ 

Ես իրանց տարիքին տատուս–պապուս տան երկրորդ հարկում թաքուն դրսից գտած կատվի ձագ էի պահում մի շաբաթ  :LOL:  Հետո պարզեցին, բայց արդեն ուշ էր․ կատուն արդեն տնավորվել էր, տենց էլ մնաց։

----------

ivy (17.09.2019), Smokie (05.10.2019), Հայկօ (21.09.2019)

----------


## Արշակ

Առաջին սեզոնը շատ լավն էր, երկրորդն ու երրորդը սյուժեն մի քիչ շատ էր թքած կպցրած, բայց դե էլի հավեսով նայվում էր‎։

----------

ivy (17.09.2019)

----------


## ivy

> Առաջին սեզոնը շատ լավն էր, երկրորդն ու երրորդը սյուժեն մի քիչ շատ էր թքած կպցրած, բայց դե էլի հավեսով նայվում էր‎։


Ինձ երկրորդը հլը որ ավելի ա դուր գալիս. կեսին եմ հասել:
Բայց էրեխեքի ու ծնողների հարաբերությունները մեկ ա վատացնում են, մենակ Ուիլի մաման ա ինձ համար մամա (ծնող), մնացածը լրիվ խոտ են:

----------


## Արշակ

> Ինձ երկրորդը հլը որ ավելի ա դուր գալիս. կեսին եմ հասել:
> Բայց էրեխեքի ու ծնողների հարաբերությունները մեկ ա վատացնում են, մենակ Ուիլի մաման ա ինձ համար մամա (ծնող), մնացածը լրիվ խոտ են:


Հա դե մնացած ծնողները ուղղակի ֆոն էին ապահովում։ Թե չէ որ իրանց էլ ակտիվ դերակատարում տային, հերոսները չափից դուրս շատ կլինեին, անիմաստ կջանջալանար։ «Ծնող» տեսակի ակտիվ կերպար մի հատը հերիք էր  :LOL:  Կարային մյուսները ընդհանրապես չլինեին, բայց դե հո երեխեքը մենակ չէի՞ն ապրելու, նենց որ ձևի համար դրել էին։

----------

Գաղթական (17.09.2019)

----------


## Արշակ

Ինձ ավելի շատ Ջոյսի (գլխավոր մաման) որպես մայր պահվածքն էր աննորմալ երրորդ սեզոնի վերջում, բայց չգիտեմ կարող ա էդ նորմա՞լ ա համարվում աշխարհում․

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Ասենք մայրը ի՞նչ խղճով ա չորս (երկու զույգ) սիրող սրտեր ու սենց կայֆ ընկերական սպայկա իրարից բաժանում ու տեղափոխվում ուրիշ նահանգում ապրելու, ինչ ա թե էս քաղաքի հետ վատ հիշողություններ ունի ու սիրտը միջավայրի փոփոխություն ա ուզում։ Էգոիզմի գագաթնակետ։ Էն որ անչափահասները մարդահաշիվ չեն, իրանց զգացմունքներն ու անձնական կյանքի իրավունքը ոչ մեկին հետաքրքիր չի։ Նորմալ ա՞ էդ ձեր կարծիքով։ ՈՒ էրեխեքը էդ մասին իմանում են տունը վաճառքի դնելուց, ով գիտի վաճառելուց հետո։

----------


## ivy

Սփոյլերդ հիմա չեմ կարդում, հենց հասնեմ երրորդ սեզոնի վերջին, նոր կկարդամ։ Հույս ունեմ՝ Ջոյսի կերպարը չեն փչացրել։

Չգիտեմ՝ ուրիշների համար ոնց, բայց Ջոյսի կերպարն ինձ համար էնքան իրական է, լրիվ իրականությունից պոկած, ինչքան էլ, որ պատմությունը ֆանտաստիկ լինի։
Ուսանողական ընկերուհուս է ամեն ինչով հիշեցնում, ու էնքան շատ է նմանությունը, որ նույնիսկ զարմացնում է երբեմն։ Ինքն էլ է առանց ամուսնու երկու տղայի հետ, ու տղաներից մեկն էլ ահագին «տարբերվող» է։ Ջոյսի թե էմոցիաները, թե ընդհանուր շարժուձևը ու նույնիսկ ինչ-որ ձևով արտաքինը էնքան է նման ընկերուհուս։ Նույնիսկ մտքում հա պատկերացնում եմ իրեն նույն իրավիճակի մեջ նույն գործողությունները կատարելիս։ 
Էմոցիանալ կապվածություն եմ զգում էդ կերպարի հանդեպ, ու շատ ափսոս կլիներ, եթե փչացնեին։

Մի բան էլ ծնողների հետ կապված ասեմ։ Դու ասում ես՝ չէին կարող իրենց ակտիվ դերակատարում տալ, բայց դրա ալտերնատիվը հո անկապ ու ախմախ ծնող լինելը չի՞։ Որ նայես, էդ բոլոր ծնողները լավ էլ զարգացած կերպարներ են՝ թեկուզ պստիկ դերերի մեջ։ Մենակ չեմ հասկանում՝ ինչի էր պետք իրենց կերպարները էդ կողմով զարգացնել, որ իրենց էրեխեքից լրիվ անտեղյակ ապրում են քիչ է, մի հատ էլ ակնհայտորեն հիմար են։ Ու ինձ հեչ դուր չի գալիս, որ ծնողների հետ ամեն էպիզոդում էրեխեքը սուտ են ասում՝ որպես նորմալ մի բան։ Թե Նենսին, թե Մայքը, թե Դասթինը․ Լուկասի ծնողներին դեռ շատ ցույց չեն տվել, բայց ոնց որ թե էնտեղ էլ է նույն վիճակը։ Ինձ դա ֆիլմում հեչ դուր չի գալիս։

----------


## Արշակ

> Սփոյլերդ հիմա չեմ կարդում, հենց հասնեմ երրորդ սեզոնի վերջին, նոր կկարդամ։ Հույս ունեմ՝ Ջոյսի կերպարը չեն փչացրել։
> 
> Չգիտեմ՝ ուրիշների համար ոնց, բայց Ջոյսի կերպարն ինձ համար էնքան իրական է, լրիվ իրականությունից պոկած, ինչքան էլ, որ պատմությունը ֆանտաստիկ լինի։
> Ուսանողական ընկերուհուս է ամեն ինչով հիշեցնում, ու էնքան շատ է նմանությունը, որ նույնիսկ զարմացնում է երբեմն։ Ինքն էլ է առանց ամուսնու երկու տղայի հետ, ու տղաներից մեկն էլ ահագին «տարբերվող» է։ Ջոյսի թե էմոցիաները, թե ընդհանուր շարժուձևը ու նույնիսկ ինչ-որ ձևով արտաքինը էնքան է նման ընկերուհուս։ Նույնիսկ մտքում հա պատկերացնում եմ իրեն նույն իրավիճակի մեջ նույն գործողությունները կատարելիս։ 
> Էմոցիանալ կապվածություն եմ զգում էդ կերպարի հանդեպ, ու շատ ափսոս կլիներ, եթե փչացնեին։


Չէ, մի անհանգստացի չեն փչացրել  :Smile:  ոնց կա տենց էլ շարունակում ա․ մենակ երրորդ սեզոնի վերջին 5 րոպեյվա ոչ էական վերջաբանի հատվածի մասին ա գրածս, էն էլ շատ հավանական ա, որ հետս չհամաձայնվեք




> Մի բան էլ ծնողների հետ կապված ասեմ։ Դու ասում ես՝ չէին կարող իրենց ակտիվ դերակատարում տալ, բայց դրա ալտերնատիվը հո անկապ ու ախմախ ծնող լինելը չի՞։ Որ նայես, էդ բոլոր ծնողները լավ էլ զարգացած կերպարներ են՝ թեկուզ պստիկ դերերի մեջ։ Մենակ չեմ հասկանում՝ ինչի էր պետք իրենց կերպարները էդ կողմով զարգացնել, որ իրենց էրեխեքից լրիվ անտեղյակ ապրում են քիչ է, մի հատ էլ ակնհայտորեն հիմար են։ Ու ինձ հեչ դուր չի գալիս, որ ծնողների հետ ամեն էպիզոդում էրեխեքը սուտ են ասում՝ որպես նորմալ մի բան։ Թե Նենսին, թե Մայքը, թե Դասթինը․ Լուկասի ծնողներին դեռ շատ ցույց չեն տվել, բայց ոնց որ թե էնտեղ էլ է նույն վիճակը։ Ինձ դա ֆիլմում հեչ դուր չի գալիս։


Դե էդ ծնողների պստիկ դերերը հիմնականում մյուս ավելի հիմնական հերոսների ու սյուժեի գծերի կարիքները հոգալու համար են։ Ասենք Մայքի մոր սիլի–բիլին Բիլլիի կերպարի շերտերը բացահայտելուն ա ծառայում, իրա մարդու աջ քաշած դախ դեմք լինելն էլ իրա սիլի–բիլիին ա իմաստ տալիս։ 
Բայց ամեն դեպքում, համաձայն եմ, ախմախ ծնող սարքելը տվյալ սյուժետային խնդիրը լուծելու հնարավոր լավագույն ձևը չէր։

Երեխեքի ծնողներին անընդհատ խաբելը հետաքրքիր ես նկատել, բայց էդ էլ ինձ թվում ա ներկայացնում ա, թե մեր մշակույթում ինչքան անդունդ կա ծնողների ու երեխաների մեջ, ու որ ծնողները սովորաբար երեխեքին մարդահաշիվ չեն անում, ու որպես սեփական դիրքորոշում ու կամք ունեցող մարդ չեն դիտարկում ու մեծացնում են նենց ոնց ակվարիումում ձուկ կպահեին՝ կերակրել ու ապահով պահել, որ առանց վտանգների բարեհաջող մեծանա ու եթե երեխեն սեփական անհատականություն ունի, սեփական կյանքի պլաններ ունի, հաճախ բախվում ա ծնողների «չի կարելիների» ու արգելքների պատին, ծնողն ա իրանց համար  կարևոր որոշումները միանձնա կայացնում ու եթե երեխեն ուզում ա մի քիչ իր ինքնուրույն, ծնողի մոտեցումներից տարբերվող ճամփով քայլեր անի, ստիպված ա խաբել։ 
Ինձ թվում ա էդ առումով շատ տիպիկ արտահայտել են մեր աշխարհը։ ՈՒղղակի որպես գեղարվեստական ֆիլմ ստեղ գույները մի քիչ խտացրած են էն առումով, որ երեխեքը մի քիչ ավելի իրադարձություններով լի կյանք ու բովանդակալից  անձնական agenda ունեն, քան սովորաբար էդ տարիքում լինում ա, ու համապատասխանաբար ծնողներին խաբելու անհրաժեշտության առիթներն էլ ավելի շատ են։ Արդյունքում տեսնում ես, որ հա խաբում են ծնողներին։ 

Ի դեպ, Ջոյսի վերաբերյալ ասածս էլ էր առնչվում էս թեմային, բայց հա, վերջացրու երրորդ սեզոնը նոր կկարդաս։

----------

ivy (17.09.2019), Գաղթական (17.09.2019)

----------


## ivy

Էս սփոյլեր էր, ես դեռ երկրորդ սեզոնում եմ, ու տենց բան դեռ չէր եղել  :Jpit: 




> Ասենք Մայքի մոր սիլի–բիլին Բիլլիի կերպարի շերտերը բացահայտելուն ա ծառայում, իրա մարդու աջ քաշած դախ դեմք լինելն էլ իրա սիլի–բիլիին ա իմաստ տալիս։

----------


## Արշակ

> Էս սփոյլեր էր, ես դեռ երկրորդ սեզոնում եմ, ու տենց բան դեռ չէր եղել


Ուպս  :Blush:  մտքովս չանցավ որ սպոյլեր եմ անում։ Բայց էական դրվագ չէր

----------


## ivy

Վերջացրեցի երեք սեզոնն էլ։
Համաձայն եմ, որ կինոյի համնուհոտը 80-ականներն էին՝ իրենց ամբողջ թաշախուստով, ու մեկ էլ էրեխեքը։ 


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Upside Down-ի միտքը լավն էր, բայց կարելի էր ավելի հետաքրքիր բան սարքել էդ մտքից, չգիտեմ ինչի էր պետք զուգահեռ աշխարհները անպայման մոնստրների հետ կապել։ Էդ դևերի պահը առաջին սեզոնում դեռ մի քիչ վախացնող էր, հետո արդեն՝ չէ, նույնիսկ ձանձրացնող էր, հատկապես, որ միջի դետալները ուրիշ կինոներում արդեն լիքը տեսել ենք։ Մի խոսքով, կարելի էր զուգահեռ աշխարհի հետ կապված ավելի հետաքրքիր պատմություն մտածել։ Վերջում էլ դեռ սաղ անհեթեթ մոնստրությունը քիչ էր, մի հատ էլ՝ բոբո ռուսներ, լավ էլի  :Smile: 

Կերպարները լավ փոխվել էին երրորդ սեզոնում, ինչն ինձ դուր չեկավ։ Մի ձև հավատալու չէին էդ փոփոխությունները։ Թե Ջիմը, թե Ջոյսը ուրիշ էին, Նենսիի ու Մայքի մաման միլֆ էր դարձել, Սթիվն էլ ֆիլմի սկզբի քուլ ու բուլիոտ կերպարից քիչ-քիչ վերածվել էր բարի ու պարզ «բեյբիսիթերի»։ 
Բացի դրանից, էրեխեքի միջի սիրային կապը հավատ չէր ներշնչում, ի տարբերություն նախորդ սեզոնների ընկերության։ 
Հետո երրորդ սեզոնը ավելի շատ կատակերգության էր նման, ինչը համեմատած հատկապես առաջին սեզոնի հետ, լրիվ փոխել էր ֆիլմի մթնոլորտը։ 
Բայց վերջին էպիզոդի հուզականությունը ամեն ինչ արժեր, ու էդ ամբողջը ներում եմ  :Jpit: 
Սկսած էն պահից, որ ամենաթեժ իրավիճակում Դասթինն ու իր հեռավոր ընկերուհին սկսում են ռացիաներով իրար հետ "The Neverending Story" երգել, ու ֆոնին ցույց են տալիս, թե ինչ հեչ հարմար պահ չի դա, բայց իրենք էդ ո՜նց են սաղ թողած երգում  :Love:  Էդ պահից սկսած՝ շատ լավն էր  :Smile:  
Կարծում եմ, չորրորդ սեզոնին դեռ կտեսնենք էն մեկին, ում կարծես թե կորցրեցինք ֆիլմի վերջերում․ նա տենց հեշտ գնացողը չէր։ Հաստատ փրկվել է։

Արշակ, գրածդ նոր կարդացի ու հետդ հեչ համաձայն չեմ, հիմա ասեմ, թե ինչու։




> Ինձ ավելի շատ Ջոյսի (գլխավոր մաման) որպես մայր պահվածքն էր աննորմալ երրորդ սեզոնի վերջում, բայց չգիտեմ կարող ա էդ նորմա՞լ ա համարվում աշխարհում․
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Ասենք մայրը ի՞նչ խղճով ա չորս (երկու զույգ) սիրող սրտեր ու սենց կայֆ ընկերական սպայկա իրարից բաժանում ու տեղափոխվում ուրիշ նահանգում ապրելու, ինչ ա թե էս քաղաքի հետ վատ հիշողություններ ունի ու սիրտը միջավայրի փոփոխություն ա ուզում։ Էգոիզմի գագաթնակետ։ Էն որ անչափահասները մարդահաշիվ չեն, իրանց զգացմունքներն ու անձնական կյանքի իրավունքը ոչ մեկին հետաքրքիր չի։ Նորմալ ա՞ էդ ձեր կարծիքով։ ՈՒ էրեխեքը էդ մասին իմանում են տունը վաճառքի դնելուց, ով գիտի վաճառելուց հետո։


Նորմալ-աննորմալը չգիտեմ, բայց ինձ որ լրիվ հասկանալի պահվածք էր, դեռ ավելի շուտ պիտի անեին։


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Քաղաքի հետ կապված «վատ հիշողություննե՞ր», լավ էլի  :Jpit:  Ասենք՝ հլը պատկերացրու էդ ամեն ինչը իսկապես տեղի է ունեցել քեզ ու մտերիմներիդ հետ, էն էլ նենց չի, որ էղել վերջացել է․ էդ անտերը հա նորից է սկսվում ինչ-որ պատճառներով։ Էն ամենից հետո, ինչ Ուիլի հետ եղավ առաջին երկու սեզոններում, ընդհանրապես զարմանալի էր, որ նրանք դեռ էդ ժամանակ չգնացին։ Հիշողությունների հարց չի, այլ կոնկրետ ահավոր վտանգի։ 
Ի դեպ Ջոնաթանը՝ մեծ եղբայրը, երրորդ սեզունում պիտի որ չափահաս լիներ, այսինքն կարող էր ինքնուրույն որոշել՝ որտեղ է ապրում, մնում է, թե գնում է։ Ու ոչ մի տեղ չի երևում, թե ինքը կոնֆլիկտի մեջ է մոր հետ՝ գնալ-մնալու թեմայով։ Հա, տխուր էր, բայց կոնֆլիկտ չկար, որովհետև ճիշտը դա էր։ 
Ու լավ կանեին, մյուս էրեխեքն էլ գնային, ուղղակի դե ոնց գիտենք՝ իրենց ծնողները ոչ մի բանից տեղյակ չէին, որ ուզենային էրեխեքին ապահովության մեջ պահել։

----------

Արշակ (22.09.2019)

----------


## ivy

Բա հիմա ի՞նչ նայեմ․ կարոտում եմ էրեխեքին  :Unsure:

----------

Արշակ (22.09.2019), Հայկօ (22.09.2019)

----------


## Freeman

> Բա հիմա ի՞նչ նայեմ․ կարոտում եմ էրեխեքին


Շազամը  :Jpit:

----------

ivy (22.09.2019), Աթեիստ (05.10.2019)

----------


## ivy

Էս մասը նախորդ գրառման մեջ սփոյլերի մեջ էի դրել, բայց երևի ոչ ոք չի նեղանա, որ հանեմ սփոյլերից ու տակը էդ տեսարանի հատվածը դնեմ  :Smile: 




> Սկսած էն պահից, որ ամենաթեժ իրավիճակում Դասթինն ու իր հեռավոր ընկերուհին սկսում են ռացիաներով իրար հետ "The Neverending Story" երգել, ու ֆոնին ցույց են տալիս, թե ինչ հեչ հարմար պահ չի դա, բայց իրենք էդ ո՜նց են սաղ թողած երգում  Էդ պահից սկսած՝ շատ լավն էր

----------

Sambitbaba (16.10.2021), Գաղթական (22.09.2019), Տրիբուն (22.09.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Եթե պատմամիստիք կոնտենտը դուրդ գալիս ա, The Hundred-ն էլ ա տարբերակ:

Արդեն մի քիչ մեծ երեխեք են բայց ))
Միջուկային պատերազմից հետո Երկրի վրա կյանքը ոչնչացել ա ու մարդկության մնացորդները փրկվել են տիեզերական մի արբանյակի վրա:
100 տարի հետո կասկածներ են հայտնվում, որ գուցե Երկրի վրա արդեն միջուկայինի հետևանքները վերացել են ու կարելի լինի ապրել:
Փորձի համար 100 մահվան դատապարտված երեխեք են ուղարկում դեպի Երկիր:

Իսկ թե ինչ են գտնում էդ երեխեքը Երկրի վրա ու ինչեր են իրենց հետ էնտեղ պատահում՝ շատ հուզիչ էր )))

----------

Freeman (22.09.2019), ivy (22.09.2019)

----------


## Արշակ

> Բա հիմա ի՞նչ նայեմ․ կարոտում եմ էրեխեքին


Ես տենց մի երեկո մի 15 րոպե ազատ ժամանակ ունեի, նստած էի, մեկ էլ զգացի օր կարոտել եմ էրեխեքին, ասեցի լավ միացնեմ մի 15րոպե նայեմ, տենց առաջ տալով ու մենակ երեխեքի հատվածները նայելով առաջ էի գնում, ու տենց սաղ երեք սեզոնը նայեցի եւ ջոկեցի որ արդեն առավոտ ա  :LOL:   :Cray:

----------

ivy (22.09.2019)

----------


## Smokie

Աչքիս ես նայեմ էս սերիալը: :Jpit: 
Ուզեցի տեսնեմ ավարտվել ա՞, թե՞ կշարունակվի: Տարբերակ 2-ն էր: 
It-ն էլ հետաքրքրեց: :Smile:

----------


## ivy

Փետրվարի 14-ի ամենառոմանծիկ նվերը  :Love:

----------

Արշակ (16.02.2020), Հայկօ (16.02.2020)

----------


## Smokie

> Աչքիս ես նայեմ էս սերիալը:
> Ուզեցի տեսնեմ ավարտվել ա՞, թե՞ կշարունակվի: Տարբերակ 2-ն էր: 
> It-ն էլ հետաքրքրեց:


Նայում եմ: Վերջապես նայում եմ: :Jpit: 

Հենց նոր չորրորդ սերիան նայեցի` էս շաբաթ եմ սկսել: Իրոք հետաքրքիրն ա ու հավեսը: Վայնոնա Ռայդերը հրաշալի ա մարմնավորում իր հզոր խելացի ու առեղծվածային մայրական կերպարին: :Rolleyes:  
Երեխեքն էլ են շատ լավը, բայց... հենց նոր նայեցի, տեսա, որ արդեն չափահաս են` 17-18 տարեկան: Ինչպիսի՞նն են լինելու չորրորդ սեզոնում: Թե՞ մինչ էդ կինոյում արդեն մեծացել են ու վրես խաբար չկա: Կնայեմ կտեսնեմ: Անգլերեն եմ նայում` subtitle-ներով ու պարզվեց, որ շատ հեշտ ա ու պարզ: :Hands Up:  Էն աստիճանի, որ հետո մոտս ցանկություն չի առաջանում ռուսերեն տարբերակը բզբզալ` որոշ բաներ ճշտել: Բայց էսօր որոշ պուճուր տեղեր ստիպեց նայել թարգմանությունը` լավ չէի ըմբռնում:  

It-երն էլ եմ նայել նախորդ ուրբաթ-շաբաթ օրերին: Անկեղծ ասած էնքան էլ չհավանեցի: Վաբշե սարսափներ չեմ սիրում` չնայած սա վերին աստիճանի դաժան չէր (ի վերջո երեխաների դերակատարմամբ ա :Jpit:  ):
Իսկ այ Stranger Things-ը, ընդհանրապես, բացարձակապես վախենալու ու զզվելի չի: Հետաքրքիր ա, ինտրիգային ու դատելով սերիաների քչությունից` չձգձգվող ա: Իրադարձությունները արագ զարգացող կլինեն: Էսօրվա սերիայում միանգամից լաավ առաջ գնացին: :Smile:

----------

Աթեիստ (08.04.2021)

----------


## Smokie

Հմմմմ: Բայց իրոք հետաքրքիր երևույթ ա ու տեղ-տեղ կանխատեսելի։ ։)

Հենց նոր ավարտեցի 3-րդ սեզոնի 7-րդ  սերիան: 2-րդի առաջին երկու սերիաներից հետո հիասթափվել էի։ Համ քիչ էր հասկանալի, համ անհետաքրքրացել էր։ Հետո քիչ թե շատ կարծես շտկվեց։ Բայց էդ սեզոնում հենց մահացավ "Bob Newby-Superhero"-ն, որ ժուկով-ժամանակով եղել էր Samwise the brave"-ը՝ մի խոսքով հրաշալի Sean Astin-ը, իմ համար արդեն պարզ էր, որ ամեն մի սեզոնի 7-րդ, կամ կապ չունի որերորդ, բայց նախավերջին սերիայում էդ սեզոնում հայտնված մի կերպար կմահանա, (կամ կպարզվի, որ մահացել աч ինչպես Barb-ը, 1-ինում)։ Ու հիմա․․․ չգիտեմ ոնց ստացվեց, բայց դեռ երեկ՝ 6-րդ սերիան նայելուց հասկացա, թե էս անգամ ում են կորցնելու։ Բայց ափսոս էր էդ ռուսը, լավն էր․․․ Ուրախ-ուրախ մոտենում ա իրա շահումով ու հանկարծ․․․

Նաև պարզից ակնհայտ ա, որ ամեն մի նախավերջին, կամ վերջին սերիայում բախտի բերմամբ, թե պատահմամբ բոլորը համախմբվում են ու սկսում գործել միասին։

Բարդացել ա էլի անգլերենը՝ փորձում եմ նայել առանց Subtitle-ի, բայց դե գիտեմ, որ մեկ ա՝ հետո կրկնելու կարիք եմ ունենալու, որ ավելի պարզ հասկանամ․ 2-րդ սեզոնն էլ եմ էդպես նայել։

Ու մի բան հաստատ գիտեմ՝ հիմնական կազմի անդամներից ոչ մեկը չի մահանալու։ Դե, համենայն դեպս, մինչև ամբողջ սերիալի վերջը։

Առաջին սեզոնում Steve-ին կարծես ուզում էին որոշակի վատ անկյունից ներկայացնել ու հետո, երկրորդում հեռուստադիտողի աչքը մտցնեն լավ կողմից։ Հիմա իրան շատ եմ սիրում։ :Jpit:  Բայց դե մեկ ա կոնկրետ լավագույն չունեմ ընտրած․․․ դեռ։ :Jpit:

----------


## Smokie

> Ու մի բան հաստատ գիտեմ՝ հիմնական կազմի անդամներից ոչ մեկը չի մահանալու։ Դե, համենայն դեպս, մինչև ամբողջ սերիալի վերջը։


Հա՞ որ։ :Jpit:  
Հա, ու դա պարզից էլ ակնհայտ ա՝ թրեյլերը վկա։ :Smile:  Համ էլ գիտեմ, որ David Harbour-ը շարունակելու ա խաղալ։ :Smile: 

1-ին սեզոնի վերջում էլ El-ը անհետացավ ու 2-րդում հայտնվեց ողջ ու առողջ։ Ուղղակի 2-րդ սեզոնի վերջում էդպիսի կորուստ չեն ստեղծել/չենք տեսել, որ հետո վերադարձնելու լինեն/վերադարձը տեսնենք։ :Jpit:  

Նույնիսկ էս առաջին սեզոնի օրերին, որ միի թեթև բզբզում էի էս թեմայում, առանց սփոյլերների, երևի էդ թրեյլերի ուղղորդությամբ զբոսնեցի համացանցով ու չեմ հիշում որտեղ, կարդացի, կամ լսեցի, որ Հոպպերը․․․ լավ, արի չպատմեմ: :Jpit:  Նենց չի, որ իրականում մտադիր էի սփոյլեր պեղել, :Secret:  երևի ուղղակի ուզում էի իմանալ, թե երբ ա շարունակվելու, հեռարձակվելու։

----------


## Բարեկամ

> ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Upside Down-ի միտքը լավն էր, բայց կարելի էր ավելի հետաքրքիր բան սարքել էդ մտքից, չգիտեմ ինչի էր պետք զուգահեռ աշխարհները անպայման մոնստրների հետ կապել։ Էդ դևերի պահը առաջին սեզոնում դեռ մի քիչ վախացնող էր, հետո արդեն՝ չէ, նույնիսկ ձանձրացնող էր, հատկապես, որ միջի դետալները ուրիշ կինոներում արդեն լիքը տեսել ենք։ Մի խոսքով, կարելի էր զուգահեռ աշխարհի հետ կապված ավելի հետաքրքիր պատմություն մտածել։ Վերջում էլ դեռ սաղ անհեթեթ մոնստրությունը քիչ էր, մի հատ էլ՝ բոբո ռուսներ, լավ էլի 
> 
> Կերպարները լավ փոխվել էին երրորդ սեզոնում, ինչն ինձ դուր չեկավ։ Մի ձև հավատալու չէին էդ փոփոխությունները։ Թե Ջիմը, թե Ջոյսը ուրիշ էին, Նենսիի ու Մայքի մաման միլֆ էր դարձել, Սթիվն էլ ֆիլմի սկզբի քուլ ու բուլիոտ կերպարից քիչ-քիչ վերածվել էր բարի ու պարզ «բեյբիսիթերի»։ 
> Բացի դրանից, էրեխեքի միջի սիրային կապը հավատ չէր ներշնչում, ի տարբերություն նախորդ սեզոնների ընկերության։ 
> Հետո երրորդ սեզոնը ավելի շատ կատակերգության էր նման, ինչը համեմատած հատկապես առաջին սեզոնի հետ, լրիվ փոխել էր ֆիլմի մթնոլորտը։ 
> Բայց վերջին էպիզոդի հուզականությունը ամեն ինչ արժեր, ու էդ ամբողջը ներում եմ 
> Սկսած էն պահից, որ ամենաթեժ իրավիճակում Դասթինն ու իր հեռավոր ընկերուհին սկսում են ռացիաներով իրար հետ "The Neverending Story" երգել, ու ֆոնին ցույց են տալիս, թե ինչ հեչ հարմար պահ չի դա, բայց իրենք էդ ո՜նց են սաղ թողած երգում  Էդ պահից սկսած՝ շատ լավն էր  
> Կարծում եմ, չորրորդ սեզոնին դեռ կտեսնենք էն մեկին, ում կարծես թե կորցրեցինք ֆիլմի վերջերում․ նա տենց հեշտ գնացողը չէր։ Հաստատ փրկվել է։


Համամիտ եմ բառ առ բառ  :Smile:

----------

